# KayCee's Life-- To Short But Filled Wth Love



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful story about a beautiful Golden.......thank you for sharing.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet girl.... a love story that will never end. Sandra, I laid in bed last night thinking of you and KayCee, and I really think she waited until you got there to pass. What a blessing that you were together and she was able to start her journey without Ricky helping her along. Hugs to you....... and love to KayCee.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You have a treasure of photos there! It sounds like KayCee was definitely meant to be yours! Not all owners would have given their dogs the care you did. 

God Bless KayCee!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute and photos.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you have some beautiful memories that you'll keep in your heart, soul and mind forever. Wish I could offer some words of wizdom. Take care !!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Such a beautiful story. I was doing good until the pictures now it is like a foutain. My heart is with you and you have my prayrs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*You will Always be Remembered KayCee*​


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What a sweet beautiful thread... thank you for sharing some of your wonderful memories of KayCee!!! What a special girl... right up to the end when she kissed your tears away!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful tribute!.She was well loved and we'll miss,seeing her pictures!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I cried all through your wonderful stories and her beautiful pictures. My heart aches for you and your great loss. But it is always worth it. They bring so much joy to our lives, how empty life would be having never had them in it.
I know you will miss her so but you have many wonderful memories and will see her and all your dogs again someday.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that with us. And thank you for giving that sweet girl the best life she could have hoped for! You did so much for her.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sandra, I hope sharing some of KayCee's life stories brought smiles through your tears. I' very sorry for your loss of this way-t00-young beloved girl....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry! Your tribute to her was beautiful and allowed us to know the sweetness of her tender soul. She's with her beloved Hunter now, as they were meant to be. You have Honey to help you through the loss, as you were meant to.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you.Your story and pictures are beautiful. KayCee was a beautiful girl and is now at the bridge with her beloved brother. Take care.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about KayCee. I didn't realize til now that she had been diagnosed with cancer and had surgery. (I haven't been on much lately. I've been spending as much time as I can with Buffy.) Your tribute is heart-warming & heart-breaking. I wish I could say more but it's hard to type through tears. :bawling:Just know, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww geez, that is a wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl! Thank you Sandra.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful story. She sure was a beauty. Beautiful pictures!! R.I.P. sweet KayCee.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you for sharing your beloved Kaycee with us. She was truly special


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Your tribute brought a smile to my face. I am happy to see you are being so strong and I hope when Pippa's day comes I can face the sad truth with as much selfless love as you have shown for Kaycee.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, Sandra, I am so sorry to read about Kaycee's sudden passing. I believe nobody truly dies as long as they are remembered and your sharing Kaycee's stories and pictures make her so very present for all of us. She will live always in all the marvelous memories you have of her. My thoughts go out to you, your husband and Honey.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Our heartfelt condolences to you and your family. So sorry to hear that KayCee has passed, may it comfort you to know it was in your arms. You and your family are in our prayers. RIP sweet KayCee.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

KayCee had a wonderful life and was certainly meant to be yours, as you comforted and cared for her thru her life. Thru all her troubles her spirit and loving nature sparkled. A special angel to watch over you and united to run together with Hunter.RIP sweet heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful story of a beautiful girl. KayCee was not with you long enough but she has left you some beautiful memories, so please cherish those to get you thru the tough days. Her pictures made me cry and laugh.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful tribute. you can see she was a truley loved golden, you gave her a wonderful life. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for having the courage to share Kaycee's story with us. My vet has always said to me, that dogs with problems always go to people who are able to cope and not give up on them - Kaycee was meant for your family from the beginning, because she knew then that for the problems ahead you would not give up on her.

Keep her memories close in your heart - and sometime in the future, you will be able to take them out, remember them with a smile and put them back where they will be held safely forever.

Run free from pain Kaycee, find Hunter and play hard and sleep softly.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry our golden's never live long enough we get so attached to them play hard at the bridge with all the other lovely goldens.

Maggie


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great Story... & such beautiful pic's! They are both looking down at you, knowing how lucky they were to have you guys as parents. 

Our hearts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. That was a beautiful memorial that you wrote for her. How is Honey getting along without KayCee?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I wish to thank everyone for their so very kind words about my littl Angle Face, KayCee. I truly believe God put her in our lives because he knew we would tak care of her. Despite all her medical problems she was alway loving, sweet, wanting to give and get attention not a mean or aggressive bone in her body--just those "chicken bones" that would have herget behind me at something new or at the vets

Honey is not doing well, and in fact I just posted a post about her. She does hav me worid.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. That was a nice tribute to her.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful KayCee. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

I am so sorry about KayCee...I know you miss her very much. Your words about her life were very beautiful and they touched me deeply. KayCee was a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing her story and pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful life story. Your love and devotion for KayCee was food for her soul and she waits for a joyful reunion. Godspeed Sweet Girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Steve. that is a beautiful picture of my precious girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a lovely picture of your girl and Steve is very good i have the one he did of Sadie for me framed and sitting on the welsh dresser.


Maggie


----------



## haleysdad (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

That was a really nice story, tears are flowing! It's wonderful to keep those memories to look back on after the pain is gone. Now the memories bring tears but with time will bring a smile  *RIP KayCee you are missed*


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

Sandra. 
Words are often hard to find at these times. I know your heart must be heavy. I too still carry the weight of my own after the passing of my Doo. I hope you find comfort in the belief that all our boys and girls are together at the Bridge. What a party they must be having! Best. 
Stephen.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am not one to cry very much but still I was in tears throughout the whole thing but still kept myself reading...I am so very sorry for your loss, but just know that when you're all done down here you'll have those happy smiling faces ready to be a whole family again. Thanks for sharing


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I am a little behind, but what a great tribute. She was trully blessed with a great life with you and your family. Rest in peace and run with your brother ,sweet Kay Cee.


----------

